# nap 360



## Norwegian Wood (Sep 19, 2009)

after reading about this rest i decided not to even put it on my bow 1 reason is because im using the carbon express . with the collar on the end of the nock i think that it could poise some tuning issues .i think the collar would bump off of the bottom


----------

